

Ask HN: Are there any solid stats on Flash crashing Safari? - betageek

All I ever hear is anecdotal evidence that it's really bad, but never see any numbers. Do any exist?
======
ZeroGravitas
Quote from Mozilla's blog of Metrics on work to correct Firefox crashes:

 _"For example, with a significant percentage of crashes in Flash, a lot of
work around stability improvement for Firefox users is currently going into
Flash Player 10.1."_

[http://blog.mozilla.com/metrics/2010/04/08/dramatic-
stabilit...](http://blog.mozilla.com/metrics/2010/04/08/dramatic-stability-
improvements-in-firefox/)

It's also worth noting the comment that explains another large percentage of
their crashes came from misbehaving extensions when they rejigged the internal
code between 3 and 3.5. Since Safari doesn't have that issue that would
increase the Flash crash rate as a percentage of the total for them.

You can also look at Firefox's crash stats and dig through the various bits of
data in various ways. Most of it is incomprehensible to me, but if you sort
crashes by site then Flash based sites seem to come top.

[http://crash-
stats.mozilla.com/topcrasher/bydomain/Firefox/3...](http://crash-
stats.mozilla.com/topcrasher/bydomain/Firefox/3.6.4)

Obviously these sites are partly there because they are popular (take that
Steve Jobs!), but it still seems over-represented by Flash to my eye.

